
Ask HN: What do you like to do late at night? - HenryKissinger
Since it&#x27;s almost 1AM EST I wondered if those of you who are still up were doing anything you&#x27;d like to share with the rest of us.
======
amerkhalid
Read on Kindle when really trying to sleep.

Otherwise, watching The Office 100th time.

Or if really not sleepy, then working on my next side project idea. Most
likely the excitement of that new idea is keeping me from sleeping.

~~~
HNLurker2
>next side project idea.

I am more interested in the side project idea a guy would have watching The
Office that many time. Care to elaborate?

~~~
amerkhalid
I have a baby who likes to wake up at 6AM, so don't really have luxury to work
on side projects every night.

Wife and I like to watch some TV before going to bed. Sure I could do a bit of
programming during this time but got to prioritize relationships over
hobbies/projects. Usually we are watching a new show but after that we will
play The Office because we have seen it enough that we don't really pay
attention to it. It is kind of nice to fall sleep with some background TV
noise. Like white noise machine in baby's room.

Also it might be strange but I find it easier to fall sleep to TV than
complete silence.

------
muzani
I endlessly swipe my phone trying to find something that makes me fall asleep.
As I do this, I meditate upon why this is a terrible idea, but continue doing
it anyway.

------
darshantejani
After being a cofounder at a startup, I have this rule: No work at night.
Keeps your mind fresh and focused on the next day.

~~~
muzani
The strange thing is that I _know_ I need some entertainment and rest at
night, but I do anything except sleeping.

I actually find work very relaxing, which makes it even more tempting to do at
night. Basically, more work done, more money, less problems.

------
deepaksurti
Play the Ludo board game (on an actual board) [0] with my wife, talking about
how our day went while nice music plays in the background. [1]. I know this is
old school, but it's fun!!!

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ludo_(board_game)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ludo_\(board_game\))

[1]
[https://www.saregama.com/carvaan/hindi?srgm_tracker=carvaan_...](https://www.saregama.com/carvaan/hindi?srgm_tracker=carvaan_home)

------
runjake
Hang out with my wife.

------
tmaly
I read using a reading light if I can't sleep.

I use to use a kindle paper white, but I am finding that being able to make
notes on paper is still better.

Note on the reading light, I use one that does not have the blue wavelength.

------
wreath
Either read, or put on my headphones to either play guitar or listen to music
on my record player (this way I'm away from my screens).

I'm almost never staying up late as I go to sleep at around 10pm every night.

------
JunaidBhai
Binge browsing for hunting some prospective leads. Right upto 4 am almost
everyday.

------
sparkling
I go for a power run, take a quick shower afterwards and go straight to bed.

~~~
ecesena
How long after dinner do you go to run? And how long or far do you usually
run?

------
CyberFonic
Speed watch TV programs that I recorded during the evening.

------
forgotmypw2
reading, writing, coding, thinking, meditating... anything that is helped by
quiet and solitude

